# Free, freedom



## ThomasK

What is your equivalent of the English *'free' , 'freedom', 'to free *(liberate) *from' *? And can you use it in non-literal ways? _[I suggest we first stick to the root 'free' (liber-, etc.), but add other things linked with the concept after that]
_
Dutch: 
- _*vrij, vrijheid, bevrijden van *
_- *vrij*, for free, is not very common, but sometimes possible (normally _gratis_), as in _vrije toegang _(free access, literally)
- _vrijmaken _might be used with rooms: to clear the rooms, to make space -- not that special though...

_[I find some answers at Jana.Boo's thread __here__, but not these words]


_Interesting P.S.: etymologically there is a link between 'free' and love... 



> The primary sense seems to have been "beloved, friend, to love;" which in some languages (notably Germanic and Celtic) developed also a sense of "free," perhaps from the terms "beloved" or "friend" being applied to the free members of one's clan (as opposed to slaves, cf. Latin liberi, meaning both "free" and "children").


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

Freedom: *«Ελευθερία»* [elefθe'ri.a] (fem.) and colloquially *«λευτεριά»* [lefter'ʝa] (fem.)*** < Classical fem. noun *«ἐλευθερία» ĕleutʰĕríă* --> _freedom_. Its etymology is problematic. Some philologists suggest it's a pre-Greek word. Others see a possible link with OHG liut, _people_ & OCS людиє, _people_ < PIE *h₁leudʰ-o-/ *h₁leudʰ-i-, _to grow, people_. Therefore *«ἐλευθερία»* is the state of a free person belonging to his people, 'the tribe', as opposed to be subjected and a slave to another foreign one.
Free (adj.): *«Ελεύθερος, -ρη, -ρο»* [e'lefθeros] (masc.), [e'lefθeri] (fem.), [e'lefθero] (neut.) < Classical adj. *«ἐλεύθερος, -θέρα, -ρον» ĕleútʰĕrŏs (masc.), ĕleutʰéră (fem.), ĕleútʰĕrŏn (neut.)*.
To free: *«Ελευθερώνω»* [elefθe'rono] < Classical v. *«ἐλευθερόω/ἐλευθερῶ» ĕleutʰĕróō (uncontracted) / ĕleutʰĕrô (contracted)*.
To set free/liberate: *«Απελευθερώνω»* [apelefθe'rono] < Classical v. *«ἀπελευθερόω/ἀπελευθερῶ» ăpĕleutʰĕróō (uncontracted) / ăpĕleutʰĕrô (contracted)* --> _to emancipate (a slave)_. Compound, prefix & preposition *«ἀπὸ» apò* --> _from, away from_ (PIE *h₂epo, cognate with Eng. _of/off_) + v. *«ἐλευθερόω/ἐλευθερῶ»*. The freed slave was an *«ἀπελεύθερος» ăpĕleútʰĕrŏs* in Ancient Athens (in Rome, _libertinus_).

***Dionysius Solomos in his poem *«Ὕμνος εἰς τήν Ἐλευθερίαν»* ['imnos is tin elefθe'ri.an] (1823) (_Hymn to Freedom_, which is our National Anthem), uses the formal (and ancient) name of Freedom in the title -*«Ελευθερία»* [elefθe'ri.a] (fem.), and the colloquialism *«λευτεριά»* [lefter'ʝa] (fem.) in verse.


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
free:
חינם khinam (when of cost)
משוחרר meshukrar (from bad emotions), relaxed, freed/liberated
חופשי khofshi (from freedom)
פנוי panuy (single)

freedom:
חופש khofesh
חרות kherut (bears more the liberation connotation)

liberate:
לשחרר leshakhrer


----------



## ahmedcowon

*In Arabic: *the root حرر /ħ-r-r/ is used for words with the meaning of "free" and "heat"

to free (liberate): *حرر* ħarrara
free: *حر* ħurr
freeing (liberation): *تحرير* taħrir
freedom: *حرية* ħurriyya

free (gratis) is a different word: *مجانا* majjaanan


----------



## aruniyan

*vidu* = To Leave that.
*viduThalai(* Freedom( literally meaning "To leave the head"))
*vidupadu *= To become free.
*ilaVasam* -  Give away as Free (literally - not to give-*ila*,  but keep *vaithu*)

We can  also use *kattuppad-aa* = Without tied(_kattu_) with.

FREE and LOVE link,
I think the word FREE should be in the sense of being *Seperate*, to move away, and LOVE as not being separated, a bond. So there is a opposite relation here?


----------



## ThomasK

Can all of these be used to express (a) 'I am free this afternoon', (b) 'The people/ slaves are free at last'? 

As for the different languages:
- Greek: it is a long word indeed, I suppose that explains why the etymology is not clear. Can you use /eleutheros/ for expressing (a)? 

- Hebrew: which of the four is used for (a) and which for (b)? What is the political term for 'freedom'? Isn't any of those used in a name of an event? 

- Arabic: all have the same root, I suppose --- and now I understand there was a link between the name of the square and the events in Egypt... 

- Tamil: very interesting to note that the word seems to be based on leaving, which I'd interpret as negative but that is not correct, I suppose... But how about (a) and (b)? I don't see 'free' as such, or is it _vidu_? --- as for freedom and love: fascinating that your term reminds you of that negative meaning, as indeed freedom is very often freedom from all kinds of force, pressure ; however, love might well grant that kind of freedom-from, and any relationship should be based on freedom, I suppose... [Just by the way, Aruniyan: that was why I started the 'loose' thread...]


----------



## arielipi

ThomasK said:


> Can all of these be used to express (a) 'I am free this afternoon', (b) 'The people/ slaves are free at last'?
> - Hebrew: which of the four is used for (a) and which for (b)? What is the political term for 'freedom'? Isn't any of those used in a name of an event?



id like to add that פנוי panuy can also be used as khofshi but khofshi cannot be used all the time as panuy.
for (a) we would use either panuy or khofshi, sometimes (depends on the context i think) meshukhrar.
for (b) we could build several constructs and either use words from freedom or from liberate.

i didnt understand the other two questions though. there is no political term for freedom... (if you talk about) the french revolution (and the freedom that came afterwards) is called in hebrew freed - חופשית khofshit (for female)

the third question is a mystery.

ahmed - is the word majjaanan linked to majnun?

interesting is that hebrew views love more like the english way (perhaps because of its influence, demands further investigation) - that is anti-free, but not in a bad way. love sick, chains of love, etc.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, Arielipi. As for my mystery question: I thought of things like 'freedom day', or the Statue of Liberty (New York), or the concept of 'freedom fighters'...

Your notes on love are interesting: there is this concept of making making us un-free (as is suggested by your metaphors, indeed !), but I think most people associate it with happiness. Or did you mean something else?


----------



## arielipi

חירות it is. פסל החירות pesel hakherut - statue of liberty. לוחמי חירות lokhamey kherut freedom fighters.
freedom day [=independence day] יום העצמאות yom ha'atzma'ut

about the love, we do view it in a good way but we do not delude ourselves, because it is making us less-free.


----------



## bibax

In Czech (Slovak) there are two roots for free/freedom:

1) *vol-* (voľ-);
2) *svobod-* (slobod-) < *svo-pot (= lord of himself), svo- is reflexive possessive (Lat. suus);

Adjectives:
*volný* - more universal meaning: free as a bird, free afternoon, free fall, free access to,...;
*svobodný* - mostly persons, nations, people, cities (i.e. if someone is master/lord of himself); svobodný means also unmarried;

Nouns:
*volnost* = freedom generally, leeway; *vůle* (< *voľ-ja) = clearence (of a piston, bearing);
*svoboda* = liberty (Statue of Liberty, liberty of nations, etc.);

Verbs:
*uvolniti* = to free, to loose, to release (the brake, the clutch), to make place;
*uvolnit se* _(reflexive)_ = to get clear (e.g. in a game);
*osvoboditi* = to liberate (a nation, a city);


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Can all of these be used to express (a) 'I am free this afternoon', (b) 'The people/ slaves are free at last'?
> 
> As for the different languages:
> - Greek: it is a long word indeed, I suppose that explains why the etymology is not clear. Can you use /eleutheros/ for expressing (a)?


 Yes it can be used.



ThomasK said:


> Thanks, Arielipi. As for my mystery question: I thought of things like 'freedom day', or the Statue of Liberty (New York), or the concept of 'freedom fighters'..


Freedom Day: «Ημέρα *Ελευθερίας*» [i'mera elefθe'rias] lit. "Day of Freedom"
Statue of Liberty: «Το Άγαλμα της *Ελευθερίας*» [to 'aɣalma tis elefθe'rias] lit. "the Statue of Liberty"
Freedom Fighters: «Μαχητές *Ελευθερίας*» [maçi'tes elefθe'rias] lit. "fighters of Freedom"


----------



## ahmedcowon

Freedom Day: يوم الحرية /yawm al-*hurriyya*/
Statue of Liberty: تمثال الحرية /temθaal al-*hurriyya*/
Freedom Fighters: مقاتلو الحرية /muqaatelu al-*hurriya*/




arielipi said:


> ahmed - is the word majjaanan linked to majnun?



They share the same root, the word "majjaan" means "free" but it can also mean "impertinent"


----------



## cherine

arielipi said:


> ahmed - is the word majjaanan linked to majnun?





ahmedcowon said:


> They share the same root, the word "majjaan" means "free" but it can also mean "impertinent"


They share letters, but they don't come from the same root.
مجان (majjaana) is from the root م-ج-ن (m-j-n)
مجنون (majnuun) is from the root ج-ن-ن (j-n-n)


----------



## ThomasK

As for Czech, Bibax, I can see a parallel with Dutch 'los' (see the other thread, will you): I added some translations... 



> In Czech (Slovak) there are two roots for free/freedom:
> 
> 1) *vol-* (voľ-);
> 2) *svobod-* (slobod-) < *svo-pot (= lord of himself/ _heer, baas over zichzelf_), svo- is reflexive possessive (Lat. suus);
> 
> Adjectives: both _vrij_, I think.
> 
> 
> Nouns:
> *volnost* = freedom generally, leeway, ruimte [room for difference]; *vůle* (< *voľ-ja) = clearence (of a piston, bearing);
> 
> Verbs:
> *uvolniti* = to free, to loose, to release (the brake, the clutch), to make place; (_vrijmaken, losmaken (lossen), laten gaan, plaats maken_)
> *uvolnit se* _(reflexive)_ = to get clear (e.g. in a game);
> *osvoboditi* = to liberate (a nation, a city); bevrijden ​


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

Free - svoboden
Freedom - svoboda

Croatian:

Free - slobodan
Freedom - sloboda

German:

Free - frei
Freedom - die Freiheit


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, but do you have verbs like 'to set free'? German: *befreien*...


----------



## jana.bo99

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, but do you have verbs like 'to set free'? German: *befreien*...



Yes.

To set free 
(German. zu befreien)

Croatian: osloboditi (riješiti)

Slovenia: osvoboditi


----------



## Maroseika

bibax said:


> *svobod-* (slobod-) < *svo-pot (= lord of himself), svo- is reflexive possessive (Lat. suus);


I'm afraid this is wrong. According to all my sources, the only root here is *svobъ *< IE *se/*sue/*s(e)ue, which meant not "one's own", but "*our*", i.e. belonging to our tribe or clan and therefore free.
-oda is suffix.
By the way, exactly of the same etymology is the name of German ethnic group *Schwab* (i.e. Schwabs - those belonging to our tribe).


Slavic root *vol*- is a cognate of English '*will*', so its semantic is evident.


----------



## ThomasK

Very interesting information, M, thanks ! I suppose it will be confirmed by Bibax...


----------



## bibax

According to my sources (e.g. Václav Machek) OCS svobodь ("free", Lat. liber) < *suo-potь, where *potь < IE *potis ("lord"), an analogy to OCS *gospodь ("lord") < *gostь-podь < IE *ghostis-*potis ("lord of strangers", cf. Lat. hospes, hospitis < *hostipitis).


----------



## mataripis

The Tagalog for Freedom is "Kalayaan" but when someone is in free status it is sometimes called "Alpas" (related to labas= outside).  Your given sample "free access" could be " Bukas sa lahat"(open to all) in Tagalog.


----------



## ThomasK

What about 'Man is free'? I don't see an etymological link between 'kalayaan' and 'bukat/ lahat'... How about 'to set free'?


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> What about 'Man is free'? I don't see an etymological link between 'kalayaan' and 'bukas'/ lahat'... How about 'to set free'?


Man is free. (Taong laya')    The word bukas here is "open" (no barrier and anyone can move in and out).The word bukas has 2 meanings  1.) Tomorrow(buh-kas)   and 2.) Open (bukahs)


----------



## ThomasK

So 'laya' is the key word, I suppose. Can you use it in (a)_ I am free_ today as well ? Is it also the political term? And can you ..._laya_... (set free) someone ?


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> So 'laya' is the key word, I suppose. Can you use it in (a)_ I am free_ today as well ? Is it also the political term? And can you ..._laya_... (set free) someone ?


1.)I am free today. ( Malaya ako ngayon)  2.) Set them free from evil system. ( Palayain sila sa masamang patakaran.)


----------



## arielipi

mataripis said:


> The Tagalog for Freedom is "Kalayaan" but when someone is in free status it is sometimes called "Alpas" (related to labas= outside).  Your given sample "free access" could be " Bukas sa lahat"(open to all) in Tagalog.



in hebrew free access is גישה חופשית gisha khofshit. i saw i didnt put that in my examples so filled it up now.


----------



## Maroseika

bibax said:


> According to my sources (e.g. Václav Machek) OCS svobodь ("free", Lat. liber) < *suo-potь, where *potь < IE *potis ("lord"), an analogy to OCS *gospodь ("lord") < *gostь-podь < IE *ghostis-*potis ("lord of strangers", cf. Lat. hospes, hospitis < *hostipitis).


You can find interesting criticism of this Machek's etymology in the famous Trubachev's "History of Slavic Terms of Kinship" (p. 171, 172). 
According to Trubachev, Max Vasmer, P. Chernykh and others, *svoboda *< IE suobho, cf. Old Slavonic *svobьstvo *- community of free people. -bh - ordinary suffix of kinship, -oda - collective suffix, like in jagoda - multitude of *jaga (berry).

Besides already mentioned Schwabs, the same etymology have Sabines, Sabellians, Samnites and Suebi (Suevi).


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

Free: Özgür (probably from rarely known root and tamga (Swastika) OZ)
Freedom: Özgürlük
to liberate: bağımsızlık kazandırmak (to make win independence)


----------



## Grefsen

*Norwegian:

fri  *(independent)*

befri *(set free)

*frihet*  (freedom, liberty)

*frigjøre*  (liberate)


----------



## 涼宮

*Japanese*:

There are a bunch of ways to express 'free'. For example: 自由 _jiyuu_ [dʑijɰː]. It means both _free_ and _freedom_. It literally means ''reason of oneself''. Such word cannot be used in contexts like ''become a free nation'', ''free entrance/no fee'', ''free rooms'', ''be free''(not busy), ''free translation''. Seeing what it literally means it makes completely sense that it can't be used in those other contexts. 

*To free from* ～から解放する ～_kara kaihou suru_ (unravel + set free). As you see, it doesn't use the word 自由, but you can say ''to free'' as 自由にする _jiyuu ni suru_. But I think it's more common to say から自由になる _kara jiyuu ni naru_ (become free from). There are other ways to say that.

There is no root per se because 'free' in the sense of liberty is made of two words/ideas as you saw. If you were to make other words using either 自 or 由 you'd find hundreds of them. You have a kanji meaning _free_ on its own, but it means 'free' in the sense of _free of charge_: 只 _tada_ (once again, its root is the word mouth).


----------



## ThomasK

Great information. Of course there is something difficult regarding the evolution of meanings. They can move in mysterious ways, and the original meaning can in the end be irrecognizable. That is true of any language, I suppose. Yet, from a didactic point of view I think referring to roots is often very useful in European languages: analysing words allows me to remember words and recognize new words... And we always think that common roots refer to an underlying semantic link, which is often not the case...


----------



## Ghabi

涼宮 said:


> For example: 自由 _jiyuu_ [dʑijɰː]. It means both _free_ and _freedom_. It literally means ''reason of oneself''.


Hi! Here 由 is a verb meaning "let", thus 自由 is like "letting-oneself-->of one's own accord". Although using it for the modern idea of "liberty/freedom" is recent, the word itself is rather old in Chinese.



> You have a kanji meaning _free_ on its own, but it means 'free' in the sense of _free of charge_: 只 _tada_ (once again, its root is the word mouth).


As you know very well, the word for mouth (_kuchi_) has nothing to do with _tada_.


----------



## 涼宮

Ghabi said:


> Hi! Here 由 is a verb meaning "let", thus 自由 is like "letting-oneself-->of one's own accord". Although using it for the modern idea of "liberty/freedom" is recent, the word itself is rather old in Chinese.
> 
> 
> As you know very well, the word for mouth (_kuchi_) has nothing to do with _tada_.



When I look for radicals _tada_ appears with kuchi, and the kanji dictionaries show that the radical of tada is kuchi. Perhaps it isn't so in Chinese. In Japanese 由 stands for reason on its own, the dictionaries don't show any other meaning. And since a bunch of kanji mean different things in Chinese and Japanese we shouldn't mix them up .


----------



## Ghabi

But we're talking about _words_, and neither "radical" nor "kanji" is relevant here. I had a slight hunch that an unsuspecting reader of your post (#30) would assume that in Japanese the _words_ for "freedom" (_jiyou_), "free (of charge)" (_tada_) and "mouth" (_kuchi_) are etymologically related, although they're actually not, thus my carping. But it might just be my paranoia, and I think we've discussed this before somewhere, so never mind, my apologies!


----------



## 涼宮

Ah, now I understand your concern . No, no, I never meant that those words are linked in meaning. I'm pretty sure that something like that was said in another thread of Thomas. There are lots of words that use _kuchi_ but have nothing to do with each other in meaning, they simply happen to have the same radical.


----------



## bibax

We have discussed it in the thread "to call". It seems that the radical for "mouth" (kuchi, kou) is ubiquitous (approximately like the letter "e" in an English text). Perhaps it would be better to write the Japanese words exclusively in hiragana.


----------



## clansaorsa

In Scots Gaelic freedom would be 'saorsa'  (Irish same word different spelling) but the meaning in both probabny has as much to do with freedom of mind or spirit than being physically free. The English word 'seer' (someone who can foretell the future) is derived from the Gaelic concept and word.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks for the contribution. Etymonline.org does not refer to that though in its explanation of 'seer'. I would love to hear about other derivations of soarsa though (like 'to free', 'freedom', etc.).
If you feel like commenting on these please do:


> Actually, politically-speaking independence = neo-eisimeileachd (saorsa is more general meaning "freedom")
> free spirit = Gaelic uses "crìdhe" in this context.so if someone has a "free spirit" then I would be inclined to go for "crìdhe saor".


----------



## er targyn

Kazakh:
free - erikti, azat, erkin, bostan
freedom - erik, erkindik, bostandyq
to set free - azat etw, bosatw, qutqarw


----------



## ThomasK

Isn't there any difference between those different adjectives? i suppose the use depends on the context, or doesn't it ?


----------



## er targyn

They are close synonyms.


----------



## ancalimon

er targyn said:


> Kazakh:
> free - erikti, azat, erkin, bostan
> freedom - erik, erkindik, bostandyq
> to set free - azat etw, bosatw, qutqarw



From a Turkish viewpoint most of those words make sense to me. But we use most of them in different contexts.  For example, bostan means a large garden where you can run freely. The word itself makes by brain make me feel freedom.  Also boş means empty and free.

It's also surprising to see that you too are using the Arabic loan "azat" (azat etmek in Turkish) which would be used in Turkish for "freeing a slave".


----------



## ThomasK

But then, Ancalimon, could you comment on those differences? I'd be quite interested !


----------



## er targyn

Bos in bostan comes from bosh, so no relation to your garden. And azat, as far as I know is Persian.


----------



## Ёж!

bibax said:


> *volný* - more universal meaning: free as a bird, free afternoon, free fall, free access to,...;
> *svobodný* - mostly persons, nations, people, cities (i.e. if someone is master/lord of himself); svobodný means also unmarried;


    In Russian, it is rather the other way around. Also (and in this respect it seems loosely similar to the Czech system), the first word feels more 'free', like talking of the person's life, and the second word feels more 'political', like talking of the person's status or of the thing's state. Naturally, the second is more often used.


----------



## clansaorsa

Don't like 'cridhe saor' at all. Surely cridhe has more to do with heart than spirit. I would even prefer 'sealladh saor' using vision in the spiritual sense which I believe it has as in 'fear sealladh/seallidh' a seer or man of vision. Incidentally I would still favour 'saorsa' for present-day independence .

Don't like 'cridhe saor' at all. Surely 'cridhe' has more to do with heart than spirit. I would even prefer 'sealladh saor' using vision in the spiritual sense which I believe it has as in 'fear sealladh/seallaidh' a seer or man of vision. Incidentally I would still favour 'saorsa' for present-day independence .


----------



## ancalimon

ThomasK said:


> But then, Ancalimon, could you comment on those differences? I'd be quite interested !



"er" in Turkish means "to ascend". It's related semantically with freedom.

"erke" in Turkish means "to be able to achieve", "energy". It's semantically related with being free-able to do something.

"erkin" in Turkish also means free, non-serviam. But we mostly have this word as male given name.

"erkindik" in Kazakh is "erkinlik" in Turkish.

Kazakh "azat etw" is "azat et" in Turkish.


----------



## er targyn

erke means pet (about children) and cranky. erk is power, will


----------



## luitzen

In West Frisian it's _frij_ (_free_ in my local dialect) for _free_, _frijheid _for _freedom_ (in old Frisian it used to be _frīdōm_), _to free (from)_ becomes _befrije (fan)_ en _free of charge _is _fergees_.

_Fryske frijheid_ refers to the period in the middle of the middle ages in which the Frisians were free from paying any taxes to the emperor and lacking any feudal structure, effectively being a farmers' republic.


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting! But this fergees: what is the root? (not _vergeefs_, in vain, I suppose...)


----------



## ahmedcowon

ancalimon said:


> It's also surprising to see that you too are using the Arabic loan "azat" (azat etmek in Turkish) which would be used in Turkish for "freeing a slave".



It seems to be the word "ezza(t)" which means "glory"

I also noticed that the name of the famous Turkish newspaper "Hürriyet" is an Arabic loan


----------



## luitzen

ThomasK said:


> Interesting! But this fergees: what is the root? (not _vergeefs_, in vain, I suppose...)


It means the same, but in Dutch it's not used that often.

WNT says that _vergeefs_ is from Dutch _vergeven._ I think that means _fergees_ is a Dutch loanword.


----------



## SuperXW

Chinese:
free / freely / freedom: 自由 (zi4you2)
to free (verb): 解放 (jie3fang4)

By the way:
For something "free of charge", we won't use the same word.


----------



## sowhat59

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
How do you say Free (adj.) or Freedom (n.) in your language?
I'd be especially interested to know the word in indigenous languages such as native American and lesser known languages.
I'll start first, in Korean it's 자유 [Jah-Yoo] which is both adjective and noun.


----------



## jazyk

Without further context:

In Portuguese, free - livre.
Freedom - liberdade.


----------



## ilocas2

Pity we don't have Amerindians here on All languages......

Upper Sorbian:

free - *swobodny,* (old-fashioned *wólny*)
freedom - *swoboda, swobodnosć,* (rare *wólnosć*)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Free: *«Ελεύθερος, -ρη, -ρο»* [eˈlefθeɾos] (masc.), [eˈlefθeɾi] (fem.), [eˈlefθeɾo] (neut.) < Classical nominal *«ἐλεύθερος, -θέρα, -ρον» ĕle̯útʰĕrŏs* (masc.), *ĕle̯utʰérā* (fem.), *ĕle̯útʰĕrŏn* (neut.).
Freedom: *«Ελευθερία»* [elefθeˈɾi.a] (fem.) and colloquially (and poetic) *«λευτεριά»* [lefteɾˈʝa] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«ἐλευθερία» ĕle̯utʰĕríā* (fem.); it's an ancient word (Mycenaean syllabary: e-re-u-te-ra) and cognate with the Latin adj. līber (masc.), lībera (fem.), līberum (neut.), Old-Church-Slavonic людиє (people), Proto-Germanic *liudiz (Eng. dialectal lede, Ger. Leute). 
The reconstructed PIE root is *h₁leudʰ-o-/ *h₁leudʰ-i- and means _people_. The thinking is that līber/ἐλεύθερος is the free man, who belongs to his people, as opposed to subjected peoples.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

We use the same word about these all.
Free:自由な*jiyuu*-na
Freedom:自由*jiyuu*
To free:自由にする*jiyuu*-ni-suru (開放するkaihou-suru can be a choice)
To become free:自由になる*jiyuu*-ni-naru


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian
Szabad -> szabadság.

_But "szabad" means "is allowed", too,  as an auxiliary verb.
Therefore we have a joke about democracy.
"Szabad országban a szabad emberek azt csinálnak, amit szabad."= "In a free country the free people are making what is allowed to them." _


----------

